# How many times do you girls get your nails done in a month?



## macface (Apr 22, 2007)

I usually get my toes done every two weeks and my nails every week:laughing:


----------



## MindySue (Apr 22, 2007)

never so im not a good person to ask although i told you anyway..:biggrin:


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 22, 2007)

never lol


----------



## fatcat (Apr 22, 2007)

every two weeks or so I get a fill on my nails and a manicure and a pedicure :moa:


----------



## luxotika (Apr 22, 2007)

I sometimes get a pedicure, but I hate paying for them, they are so expensive.


----------



## kaeisme (Apr 22, 2007)

My nails grow slow so I can usually go about every 3 weeks to get a fill...


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Apr 22, 2007)

Never, lol.


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Apr 22, 2007)

I have gel nails, and usually I will wait about 2-3 weeks to get them filled. I never get pedis, I just paint my own toes... and usually I'll keep the color on there until it looks chipped.


----------



## han (Apr 22, 2007)

i do my own nails and feet and im due to get pampered


----------



## kittenmittens (Apr 22, 2007)

I try to do my own manis...with summer coming, i'll probably start going for regular pedis every three weeks. I used to get regular manis too, but found that my nails started to look scratchy! anyone ever had that?

maybe I was going to a bad manicurist?


----------



## girl_geek (Apr 23, 2007)

Never, why pay someone to paint my nails when I can do it myself?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I almost never paint my fingernails anymore because I don't have the time -- I hate sitting around for so long while they dry! (In high school I painted them every week though!) But I do like to keep my toenails painted all year -- I just do them whenever they start looking chipped (usually every 2-3 weeks).


----------



## KristieTX (Apr 23, 2007)

I do them myself unless it's a special occasion.


----------



## Princess6828 (Apr 23, 2007)

I hate painting my own finger/toenails. I've never actually gotten a pedi though - but I'm going to this year. My toes always look crappy when I do them myself. I love getting acrylic nails though and I'm also due for a new set very soon.


----------



## Steffi_h (Apr 24, 2007)

I like to get a gel pedi and it lasts for sooo long without a single chip, only need to change if when it grows out or you want a new color.

Get em frenched and no worries for months.


----------



## pinkbundles (Apr 24, 2007)

I get my nails done at the salon for special occasions. Otherwise, I do it myself.


----------



## Luella (Apr 24, 2007)

^ yep, same here. I generally do my own manicures, but will get them done at a salon for special occasions.


----------



## rejectstar (Apr 25, 2007)

I've had a manicure/pedicure once in my lifetime, when I was 14! It was for a friend's birthday, her mom took 3 of us girls to the salon and got our nails done. I don't even want to know how much it cost her! LOL.


----------



## stars01 (Apr 26, 2007)

i try to have my nails done twice a month, but sometimes i get so busy that i get my nails done once in three weeks.


----------



## katnahat (Apr 26, 2007)

I do my own as well. I've got pretty good with the french manicure (fingers and toes). I just got so tired of paying all that money every month.


----------



## Steffi_h (Apr 26, 2007)

I like to do my own and I have done my own gel nails too with UV light and everything.


----------



## SierraWren (Apr 26, 2007)

I've had 2 professional manicures in my whole life, and no pedicures. I prefer to do my own nails.


----------



## cotton_candy (Apr 29, 2007)

I do it every month.


----------



## swissmiss1979 (Apr 29, 2007)

I have a manicure every 4-6 weeks.

I paint them myself at home in between of course, but I find having my cuticles and nails tidied up and a bit of a hand massage makes them looks so much better.

Also it seems to help my nails grow - I assume that's something to do with the cuticles??


----------



## Sheikah (Apr 29, 2007)

I do them myself. My hands I do every week and my toes usually every week too, maybe longer, but ever since I got a trauma in my left big toe my nail fell off and it's now growing with a bump. I'll wait till the bump grows out and then I'll do my toes. They won't look pretty if I do them now and I'm mad at them haha. I haven't done them in months!


----------



## butterflyblue (May 1, 2007)

In the summer, I get pedicure every 3 weeks. If I have acrylics on I get them filled every 2 weeks, right now I don't have them on but I am ready to go and do them again.

In the winter, I still get pedicure's but not as often about every 2 months.


----------



## kokil (May 3, 2007)

once in two months professionally..........and at home ..anytime i feel like.


----------



## foxydiva (May 5, 2007)

Toes every week and nails every two weeks


----------



## magosienne (May 5, 2007)

i'd like to have my nails done, but i never did. i do mine myself, and depending on the quality of the nailpolish, it's once or twice per week.


----------



## lovefe (May 5, 2007)

i can do it myself and i have bought what a mmanicure needs..it's so simple.and i have had professional manicure twice in my life..


----------



## pinksugar (May 5, 2007)

I prefer no nail polish to chipped nail polish so I hardly ever get my nails done... only as a special pampering treat or for a special occasion.

I usually just keep mine nicely shaped and moisturised in between getting it done. It's more of a luxury than a neccessity in my opinion


----------



## ivette (May 5, 2007)

i do my own nails


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (May 6, 2007)

I wish I could do beautiful nails-but I have to go and pay for a manicure every 2 weeks and in the summer I get a pedicure once a month. That's a luxery and it feels so good.


----------



## Shelley (May 7, 2007)

I go for a professional manicure about every three-four months, try to upkeep myself in between. Pedicures, I have one during the winter, and two during the summer, do my own upkeep in between.


----------



## han (May 7, 2007)

lol at all the post, theres more to a pedicure than painting your toes, they file, clip and push the cuticle back and they get the dead skin off yor feet..

then they massage your feet and some salons have the massage chairs that you sit in during the pedicure.. its very relaxing i love to have someone do that for me, the only thing i dont let them do is clip my toe nails cause once someone clip them too short and my toenail got ingrown.. i really want to start going every couple of weeks, as far as my nails the reason i dont get them done is they grow so fast that i would need a fill every week.


----------



## bCreative (May 7, 2007)

Well I've only gotten them done once, and that was for my birthday last year. But as soon as I have enough money I would like to get them done at least every month.


----------



## andom (May 11, 2007)

I do it myself, usually get my nails every week

and my toes done every two or three weeks.


----------



## babyangel (Jun 13, 2007)

I used to do the same. Hand massages felt really great but now the woman that did it moved on to another field of interest. So I need to find someone else.

*Babyangel. *


----------



## SierraWren (Jun 13, 2007)

I've had no pedicures, and 3 manicures in my whole life. I think one of the manicures,I won some sort of bet, that's why I got it (it was a LONG time ago, can't remember who lost) and the second one, one of my sisters felt sorry for me just in a general, overall way,which made me feel worse, so that the manicurist asked me if I was "very unhappy" that day. The third one my mother bought me because it was a 2 for 1 deal, or something. The manicurist made odd accusations to/at my hands and nails,(called them weak and broken) which I somehow took as personal character defects. This left me feeling defeated rather than motivated to change.

I would say I like to take care of my own nails if I did, but I just do it out of duty and good hygeine,nothing more.I rarely feel festive enough to paint them

,so I suppose I look like a rather dull,conforming and neutral person with no tangible opinions--if anyone is actually lookking that closely at me, much less at my hands. :smile:


----------



## Kathy (Jun 13, 2007)

Never here either. lol...


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Jun 13, 2007)

Manicures twice a month professionally and once a month a professional pedicure


----------



## freestyler (Jun 22, 2007)

I tend to have by infills done every 2-3 weeks and try and get a pedi once a month if I can afford it.


----------



## David (Jun 26, 2007)

Now that summer is full swing, I get pedicures every two weeks. I do my own manicures.


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 27, 2007)

I have acrylic nails...so every 2-3 weeks I get them infilled. Though I don't pay anymore, I get them done from one of my girls from college, we fill each others nails and give each other pedis as well.


----------



## ewunia2 (Jun 27, 2007)

I do it myself. Fingernails every week .


----------



## arabian girl (Jun 27, 2007)

me too


----------



## MissMudPie (Jun 27, 2007)

I get mine done about once a year. LOL. I like acrylics, but they're expensive. I'll never get a pedicure. I have hideous flat feet!


----------



## Carly (Jun 27, 2007)

I get them done now and again when I can afford it lol. Never had a pedicure though.


----------



## glamadelic (Jun 27, 2007)

I've never gotten my nails done. LOL


----------



## AmyLyn (Jun 27, 2007)

I get my fills done every two weeks and a pedicure every 4.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## L281173 (Jun 28, 2007)

I don't blame you. So many salons have such unsanitary conditions.:sheep:


----------



## Ann2325 (Jun 30, 2007)

depends...and i'm too lazy to do the whole procedure!! i usually do it myself,like about every 2 weeks but when i feel like to be pampered,then i go to the beauty parlour (that's what you call here!).


----------



## Curiosity (Jul 5, 2007)

2-3 weeks for my in-fills.


----------



## melpaganlibran (Jul 7, 2007)

i do my own and only get a manicure every few years when my nails are not breaking, when none of them have broken. other than ~that~ i do my nails 2 or 3 times a month and my toes to match.

tip: you must let your nails "breathe" for at least 3 days in between paintings or they will be much more fragile and break easier. when you remove your nail polish, do scrub your nails with a brush to keep em extra clean and to NOT let the polish remover set into your nails for that makes them brittle too.

I have been doing my nails since I was 10, the only reason I can't be paid to do "yours" is because I don't have a certificate. It's tough and painstaking work 4 me because my hands are a bit shaky. I'd probabl;y do okay doing your acrylics but i haven't practiced ding acrylics yet so I would be slow but meticluous.

I have the konad nail stamping kit, its awesome! you can find some on ebay....

I'm thinking about going to school to be a manicurist because it will be a quick, cheap trade school and i can do it to make money while i find a way to go to a real college.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KatJ (Jul 7, 2007)

I do my own nails, so whenever i feel like it! Now that you mention it, it is time for a fill-in.


----------



## chinadoll (Jul 30, 2007)

I get the mani/pedi every 2 weeks. I know it sounds expensive but ...especially in the summer.


----------



## shar (Aug 12, 2007)

I get a pedicure and gel fill every other week. Each time I get them done I get a new design on my nails and toe nails. Its fun and I get a lot of compliments on both where ever I go

Shar


----------



## lovecharm (Aug 14, 2007)

i get nails done everyweek...i paint them myself sometimes


----------



## adrianavanessa (Aug 14, 2007)

Every 2 weeks both pedi. and mani.


----------



## shar (Aug 14, 2007)

I have not taken care of my feet properly when I was younger and since starting on the pedicures every other week (two years ago) my feet look great and so do my toenails. And the half hour massage feels wonderful

Shar


----------



## empericalbeauty (Aug 14, 2007)

never gotten it done by someone else


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 14, 2007)

I do my own nails (hands &amp; feet) weekly.


----------



## Sarah89 (Aug 14, 2007)

I can't say ive ever went to some place to get my nails done,

but it could be somthing to concider in the near future:laughing:.


----------



## kittykupkake (Aug 17, 2007)

yay people who have fakes on here lol! I get mine done every 3 weeks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 6, 2007)

When the moment strikes - but I like not having chipped nail colors from toes/nails. So Imma get it done prolly once/twice a month.

And I've never had a pedi. I might go get one and treat my mom for one too. But I usually paint them a nudish/clear color and it last me for the longest.


----------



## melpaganlibran (Sep 8, 2007)

twice. i do my own. i have natural nails and know how to do designs but i've yet to get the natural-manicure look all perfect. (?!)


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 8, 2007)

I do it myself maybe once every 2 months.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The idea of having someone else do it at a salon freaks me out! lol.


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 8, 2007)

I never do my nails. Seriously, I suck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bella1342 (Sep 8, 2007)

I hate getting my nails done... to me, it is a chore. Plus I work in a restaurant so colored manicures aren't really allowed. My parent's own the restaurant though... lol! I still stick to a beigey white color on my nails.


----------



## lglala84 (Sep 8, 2007)

I totally agree with all of this. Since I don't have the money I do them myself. If not I would just go to the salon. And probably just for them to paint them ....for sanitary reasons. And like another poster said for special occasions.


----------



## emmakatherine (Sep 13, 2007)

almost never, to be honest.

it's far too expensive

when i could do a decent job at home


----------



## Sleeptime (Oct 23, 2007)

In a salon, probably once in two months? On my own, probably once every two weeks.


----------

